# Blood after bowel movement :(



## purplerat

I'm 10-11 weeks pregnant and last night after a bowel movement ( which involved straining) I had some pink / brown / red blood when I wiped, about 4 tissues and it stopped. None in the panty liner. It was definately from my vagina. Then an hour or so later I went to the loo and there was a small amount of stringy red blood when I wiped :( I had nothing over night but some brown spotting when i wiped this morning. Iv got a dull back ache and tummy ache. My 12 week scan is tomorrow but im so worried. This didn't happen when I was pregnant with my first son.

I had some spotting and pain at 6 weeks and had a scan then and all was ok but I'm so worried :( has anyone else had similar happen to them? X

EDIT: just rang EPU and they said wait for scan tomorrow. Just went to loo and had some pink tinged cm when I wiped :(.


----------



## purplerat

Anyone? :(


----------



## Geegees

I'm sure everything is fine, ita prob from straining. But why don't you give your midwife a call just to check and settle your mind? Hope all is ok. Xxx


----------



## MommaCC

I had this all thru my pregnancy with Joshua hun and have had it again this time too. I wouldn't worry it's due to straining, with me it's a popped blood vessel around my cervix nothing todo with the womb or anything horrible like that. If your really worried or it gets worse contact your m/w xxx


----------



## mrsf1234

I had this. I think its quite common and apparently the straining can cause irritation to cervix. If you are constipated, try some Lactulose/fybogel to keeps things moving so you arent straining so much. (basically the only things you can take i think, apart from upping fibre in diet and all that)

Good luck for scan tmr.


----------



## kirsteee

Im in exactly the same situation as u hun :( it happend to me last night after opening my bowels, it was quite a lot of blood too and lasted 7-8 hours, i had back ache and stomach ache after it too. i am so worried, iavnt got an appointment until monday morning x


----------



## purplerat

Thanks guys, I feel a bit better now. Sorry to hear you're going through it too Kirstieee. Fingers crossed its all ok for you too :)

The back ache is still here but tummy pain is gone. Think ill just have a very quiet day not moving too much. I'll let you know how the scan goes. Hopefully baby will be bouncing about! xx

EDIT: Just had a massive vommit, bigger than I have had in ages, so I'm hoping thats the baby telling me they are ok in there lol .


----------



## Tracyface

I had the same problem when I was 7 weeks and baby was bouncing around just fine when I went for a scan at the EPU! 

Apparently it was just from straining for a BM pushing old blood and bursting some cells in the cervix, I am sure that's all it is for you hun. 

You only need to worry when it's joined with absolute agony of a cramp!!

Moral - don't strain when going to the loo - just wait until it's ready to come out (like men do, take a paper and have a read!!) :haha:

Fingers crossed hun xxx


----------



## Yank in Oz

I've had this happen before I was pregnant. Like a couple of the other ladies said, it sounds to me like you may have burst a small blood vessel on your cervix. The cervix is more sensitive and prone to bleeding during pregnancy, from what I've been told, so it would not be surprising for this to happen if you are straining. Sounds like nothing to worry about (although I know that can be difficult!)

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## xdxxtx

In first tri, I would get so constipated and have to strain, and I would be in so much pain in my lower belly for a long time afterwards. I kept swearing one day I was just gonna push the baby out, and I would bleed all in the toilet every time I went. lol. Well, try a fiber supplement so you don't have to strain anymore. It's very likely that the blood is either actually from an anal fissure, a hemmorhoid that's popping up, or just from the pushing irritating your cervix.


----------



## kirsteee

purplerat said:


> Thanks guys, I feel a bit better now. Sorry to hear you're going through it too Kirstieee. Fingers crossed its all ok for you too :)
> 
> The back ache is still here but tummy pain is gone. Think ill just have a very quiet day not moving too much. I'll let you know how the scan goes. Hopefully baby will be bouncing about! xx
> 
> EDIT: Just had a massive vommit, bigger than I have had in ages, so I'm hoping thats the baby telling me they are ok in there lol .

Thankyou hun! my tummy and back have been awful achey today! no bleeding though. let us all know how ur scan goes :) all the best xxx


----------



## purplerat

Had my scan and the baby is fine! Wriggling about. I'm only 11 weeks though so will go back in 2 weeks for my "proper " 12 week scan. I can't upload a pic as I'm on my phone but I am so relieved! X


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad everything is well!


----------

